# Fishing on the snorkling reefs



## OldNSatly (Apr 2, 2014)

I took the family out to the beach this weekend (bayside of pensacola before you get to pickens) to do some snorkling. What I found was that the reef area had been taken over by people fishing (There were a couple of boats on the North and East side and some people wading from the South all gathered around like ice fishermen)
I have nothing against fishing, I fish myself and enjoy it. I'm just wondering about the rules of the road here. Is it legal to pull your boat up and start fishing in an area designated for snorkling? Is it prudent?
I know I was almost hit by a guy on a cat last summer who though the poles marking the location would be a cool test of his manuevering skills.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the rules are the same as most nautical exclusion zones, 200 feet.


----------



## OldNSatly (Apr 2, 2014)

While I fish and dive a lot, I don't (yet) own a boat-what is this 200 feet rule? 200 feet from shore or 200 feet off the structure?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

From the structure I believe. i may be wrong, but if people are swimming, there should almost definitely be a boat exclusion zone for safety. Dive flags command a 200 foot zone.


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

There is supposed to be a diver down flag for the rule to apply but most people have enough common sense to just stay back but there's always that one guy no matter where you go


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Once something hits the ocean floor , it is all game and no one owns it any more. 
It's the same way 20 miles off shore. 
Boats and divers have to use the same areas. A lot of bitching goes back and forth on all reefs for the same reason, but in the end , we all have to share the same public reef areas . Hope that helps. 
I fish and dive. So I understand both sides


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

It is not an exclusion if you have a diver down flag. (5) Divers must make reasonable efforts to stay within 300 feet of the divers-down flag on all waters other than rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from any divers-down flag. Otherwise a-hole divers would pull up and drop a flag on every fisherman out there and they would have to leave. However, any boat near a diver down flag should be exercising caution. If the "snorkeling reef" as you call it is not a marked area for no boat traffic then deal with it or don't swim. Me, I'd find another place to be rather than risk it; but then again I wouldn't sit on any reef mostly frequented by divers. There are plenty places to fish but sometimes they are not the one you want to fish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's put down as public it would have the same rules as anything else sunk. open to everyone fishermen and Divers. Its just like a no wake zone unless it has a ordance number attached they aren't worth crap. You can post that it's a snorkeling reef but without a sign and numbers it's meaningless. At least that's what the Coast Guard told me about no wake signs.


----------

